# Is my Goat Pregnant? Pooch test advise and opinions



## crazydazy55 (Dec 19, 2014)

I have four does, two mini nubians, one mini lamacha, and a nigerian dwarf. I raise horse but this is my first year with goats. I bought a two year old nigerian dwarf buck, *who has been living with my girls for the last two months. *With in a week of putting the buck in with them *all of my girls came into heat. Their first heat was the most noticeable. The does were wagging their tails as well as trying to ride other does and the buck. I noticed a white discharge from my mini lamacha doe. *The buck seamed very interested. He was peeing on his beard, licking and chasing the girls around. I did not witness the buck breading any of the does. However, my does continue to come into what looks like a milder heat. They are waging there tails and standing for the buck, but there is no discharge. I was concerned that the buck might be to short to breed my does since three of them are taller then him. I tried making a stand for the buck. I backed the girls up to the stand and they stood there nicely. The buck would jump up on them then get right back down before doing anything. I recently talked to another goat farmer who said that does can have false heats after they are breed and that I should separate my buck so that he does not try to breed them and cause them to miscarry. I now have my buck separated, but I have not idea if my does are bred or not. I would appreciate any advise. I tried to get pictures of their vulvas, but some of them did not come out that well. Let me know if you can tell anything from the photos or if I should try getting bette pictures. Thank you

The first two photos are of Raven, a black and white nigerian draft. I bought Raven with the Buck. She was his companion. I do not know if or when she was bred, but I would assume earlier in the season, maybe september. She is two.

The Second two photos are of Luna. The photos show a black tail with a light tip on a sable goat. She is a twelve month old mini nubian and the tallest of the four does. She has been with a buck for two months. I do not completely understand the pooch test. I read that if the tip of the vulva point down then a doe is pregnant. Luna's tip points more straight out.* :whatgoat:

The last two photos adobe are of Hufflepuff's vulva. She a ten month old mini lamacha and the second shortest. Her tip is pointing down and looks a little puffy, but the still is not very long. she has also been with a buck for the past two months.*

I was unable to get a photo of Giny. She is two and has kidded once before. Her vulva looks very similar to Raven's.

Any advise is very appreciated, thanks


￼


￼


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm guessing that Hufflepuff is bred; if Luna is, she's not showing it yet. Not sure on Raven (short for Ravenclaw?). Personally, I would leave the buck in with them a bit longer, until they are obviously bred, unless he is mean to them and butting them. That will help chances of breeding immensely. Once they are for sure bred, then I would separate him. 

False heats are the bane of my existence. I have one girl who was always having them last year, and always standing for the buck. Not that the buck minded, but I like to be sure of things; and worrying that she was still not bred, drove me crazy!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm kinda new at this but Raven and Hufflepuff looks pregnant to me. I've read pooch tests are better closer to 3 months. Have you noticed any changes in their udders? Of course the best way to confirm is a blood test. Your Vet can run the test or you can send a blood sample to Biotracking. http://www.biotracking.com/goats.


----------

